# Awake



## notmeanymore (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm loving it. Anyone else watch the premier? If not: http://www.hulu.com/...135/awake-pilot


----------



## OSpencerO (Mar 2, 2012)

I liked Awake too.

Do you have any theories about what is happening to Michael?

I have a few however I'm leaning towards my coma theory.



Spencer


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 2, 2012)

Coma seems too obvious, and the preview for next week's episode leads me away from it. From the few seconds I saw, it seems like his car accident was planned.


----------



## Zane (Mar 2, 2012)

OMG O.O Seems awesome!!!!

I want to see more of this.


----------



## pasc (Mar 2, 2012)

Reminds me of that film "Awake" - that was a kinda screwy and sad film.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 2, 2012)

pasc said:


> Reminds me of that film "Awake" - that was a kinda screwy and sad film.


It sounded like one of those "make everyone afraid of non-scary things" type of movies. The show only reminds me of it by name alone.


----------



## Icealote (Mar 3, 2012)

Awake the movie... I couldn't finish it because all I could see was Anakin Skywalker and was waiting for him to wake up and do this.






And Alba...






Back to point. I've watched the premier. I love it. I'm studying this kind of stuff and its giving me the chills watching them breaking his belief systems and trying to convince what is reality, what is real and what's really happening.... I love it. If the series continues with this whole Intreatment/Criminal Intent stuff, I'd say woo hoo!


----------



## Helpful Corn (Mar 5, 2012)

the premise was ok until they made it just another detective show.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 8, 2012)

Helpful Corn said:


> the premise was ok until they made it just another detective show.


Give episode 2 a shot, from the previews I think it's going to change from "just another detective show." Or at least be 50/50.

Edit: Alright, just watched episode 2. FANTASTIC. I'm a fan of detective shows, so you might still not like it, but adding in the emotional aspect of losing his family, the psychological aspects presented by the psychiatrists, and the conspiracy added in the last 2 minutes of the episode make for an excellent drama that I hope makes it further than The Event did.


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 15, 2012)

Been enjoying it, hanging out for the next episode which for me, here in Aus, I'll be downloading it on the 16th (When it gets released).


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 18, 2012)

So Episode 3...nothing too special. Just an episode to help establish some more of the physics behind the dreams.

And thinking back on episode 2, I wonder if the conspiracy is real or created by the dream something like Shutter Island.


----------



## Icealote (Apr 9, 2012)

Sometimes I find it hard to believe the main guy is the same guy who played Lucius Malfoy. It's just not the same without his ridiculously good looking long blonde hair XD ahaha


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm enjoying the psychological aspects they are exploring. The fact that everything around him could be the cause of schizophrenia creating a false reality like the one seen in the last episode is just so cool because it's so sensible but too overt to be true. No way would the writers play their hands so quickly.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 9, 2012)

They touched up on what's happening a few episodes ago, but never revisited it. At the end of an episode



Spoiler



a man came up to the general or whatever her label was and asked her about Michael. He explained some stuff and then she had said *you didn't have to kill his entire family* which leads me to believe that both "realities" are just dreams in their own regard.


----------



## Icealote (Apr 9, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> They touched up on what's happening a few episodes ago, but never revisited it. At the end of an episode
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you liked them on facebook, they explained something in the therapist interviews saying,



Spoiler



(from the top of my head) One of them is real and the other is fake, sooner or later in this season, it will be explained why he was targeted. His family wasn't the target. Only he was. He came too close in some investigation and is a threat if he remembers.


----------



## rehevkor (Apr 9, 2012)

Awake sounded good but the pilot did nothing for me. Under the slightly fantasy/sci-fi premise it's just a family/cop drama.


----------



## Icealote (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes! More Awake tonight. It's going to explain vaguely why he was the target


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 13, 2012)

Aaaahhhhhh. They just barely eked out a bit of info of what happened/what's happening. I really hope things jump into the insane sooner rather than later. I enjoy detective stories but that's not what I'm watching this show for.


----------



## Icealote (Apr 14, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> Aaaahhhhhh. They just barely eked out a bit of info of what happened/what's happening. I really hope things jump into the insane sooner rather than later. I enjoy detective stories but that's not what I'm watching this show for.



Yeah the episodes are trying to confuse you from which is real. I've read somewhere (facebook page?) they extended this first season so the last episode is a two hour season finale?


----------



## Icealote (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone notices Rex's gf looks like Rebecca Black? LOL my brain came to this conclusion because lack of sleep =.=


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 27, 2012)

Uhhh slightly. Prettier than Rebecca Black, imo. I'm liking these "tiny differences" that differentiate the worlds.


----------



## Icealote (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes she is prettier. I had to look twice because I was hitting micro sleep but wanted to watch the whole episode before bed XD


----------



## chyyran (May 1, 2012)

...

*starts torrenting*


----------



## notmeanymore (May 1, 2012)

I wonder how the development of


Spoiler



Rex's baby


is going to affect each dream.


----------



## chyyran (May 2, 2012)

I just finished watching the first episode..

I have to say, it's pretty awesome. 

It's kind of like The Mentalist with a twist, but that's just me IMO


----------



## gifi4 (May 2, 2012)

Hate to disappoint, but I doubt the show will make it past the season 1 finale... Ratings are so incredibly low that I believe it will be cancelled. My suspicions as to why that is, it would be caused by the show focusing moreso on the cop/crime areas and neglecting the whole 2 reality areas.
I'm not saying that the 2 realities aren't used throughout each episode but only to a minimal extent of solving a case.


----------



## notmeanymore (May 2, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> Hate to disappoint, but I doubt the show will make it past the season 1 finale... Ratings are so incredibly low that I believe it will be cancelled. My suspicions as to why that is, it would be caused by the show focusing moreso on the cop/crime areas and neglecting the whole 2 reality areas.
> I'm not saying that the 2 realities aren't used throughout each episode but only to a minimal extent of solving a case.


I can agree with that, sadly. They're trying to make it more episodic with touches of plot development instead of every episode being necessary to the plot.


----------



## Icealote (May 3, 2012)

Yes writers these days tend to drift away from the plot... writing off tangents and then slowly coming back to the plot and by the time that happens...you may be right that it be cancelled. All I do know is that the finale should be extended according to its direct facebook page updates.


----------



## chyyran (May 7, 2012)

You know, its too bad.. It seems unlikely that many questions will be answered..

I just hope Touch doesn't suffer the same fate..


----------



## Gahars (May 12, 2012)

Hey, hate to be the bearer of bad news, but... well, I come bearing some bad news: NBC has decided to cancel Awake.


----------



## jumpman17 (May 12, 2012)

Son of a...! Almost always, my new favorite show of the year is canned.

2006 - Jericho (I know it got a second season, but only after it was cancelled)
2007 - Journeyman and The Dresden Files (Introduced me to the amazing books at least)
2009 - FlashForward
2012 - Awake

I'm sure there are more, but those are just off the top of my head.

EDIT: Genre shows just don't get any love on main network channels. And with Sci-Fi, sorry, Syfy, now cancelling/ending more of their shows, there is hardly anything left.


----------



## Icealote (May 15, 2012)

Greattt... another decent tv series down the hole. Now we are going to get more shitty reality tv series that mindless people enjoy.


----------



## notmeanymore (May 15, 2012)

Cancellations have been reversed, but personally I blame the people who didn't give the show a chance, writing it off as another detective show.


----------



## gifi4 (May 15, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> Cancellations have been reversed, but personally I blame the people who didn't give the show a chance, writing it off as another detective show.


Been reversed? As in, renewed instead?


----------



## luke_c (May 15, 2012)

I like the show but along with others I felt it spent too many episodes focusing on Britton's daily life as a detective, instead of the dilemmas he faces keeping the two realities which has only started to take place the last few episodes.


----------



## Icealote (May 17, 2012)

luke_c said:


> I like the show but along with others I felt it spent too many episodes focusing on Britton's daily life as a detective, instead of the dilemmas he faces keeping the two realities which has only started to take place the last few episodes.



Lately I just noticed how most TV series are slowly building it up. Like what you said it focused too much on detective stuff, then throws a biscuit of what's really happening behind the scenes in the last 15-10 minutes of the episode. Now with recent episodes, its getting better but now its far too late =.= They're writing similar styles for the likes of Supernatural and Grimm. So slow on build up except I know Supernatural's getting season 8!


----------



## rehevkor (May 17, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> Cancellations have been reversed, but personally I blame the people who didn't give the show a chance, writing it off as another detective show.



I did actually watch a few episodes before coming to that conclusion.. I do apologise for not enjoying it


----------



## notmeanymore (May 18, 2012)

Ho ly shit.

Awake continues to blow my mind. I can't even imagine how they'd have a second season after this anyway, so I guess it's not such a terrible thing it's cancelled as long as the season finishes.


----------



## Icealote (May 18, 2012)

I agree its fucking great.. the beginning of the season finale (well the end of it). I just came to the conclusion in this episode that Britton's character reminds me of the latest installment of Max Payne 3. I reckon he could pull it off even if he shaved his head bald


----------



## gifi4 (May 18, 2012)

So, after temporarily dropping the series, I decided to catch up, watched 10,11 and 12 all in one hit and WOW!
That was absolutely incredible...
When is 13 due out?
IMDB states it was a double airing whereas wikipedia states the next (and final) is next week...


----------



## jumpman17 (May 19, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> So, after temporarily dropping the series, I decided to catch up, watched 10,11 and 12 all in one hit and WOW!
> That was absolutely incredible...
> When is 13 due out?
> IMDB states it was a double airing whereas wikipedia states the next (and final) is next week...



The final episode airs this Thursday (the 24th)


----------



## luke_c (May 24, 2012)

Well that was uh... 

From what I understand at the end he realised that both realities were just him dreaming, a dream inside a dream. Once he realised that the dreams froze and he 'woke up' into the real world where both his wife and son are alive. Either that or he just dreamt up a third world.


----------



## Icealote (May 24, 2012)

luke_c said:


> Well that was uh...
> 
> From what I understand at the end he realised that both realities were just him dreaming, a dream inside a dream. Once he realised that the dreams froze and he 'woke up' into the real world where both his wife and son are alive. Either that or he just dreamt up a third world.



.... You just spoiled it for me. I haven't even seen it.


----------



## overlord00 (May 24, 2012)

i should get back into this


----------



## Icealote (May 25, 2012)

Spoiler



What a cliff hanger... Britton creates a third reality where both his wife and son are alive. Though if it did get a second season I wonder what would have happened? Tara (the tennis coach) seemed to disappear too quickly in the season. I feel like there was something else missing in that


----------



## notmeanymore (May 25, 2012)

Spoiler



And he did say he didn't feel closure with the event.

Hell, I don't see any reason why 2 well-respected police captains would just up and sell drugs.


----------



## kthnxshwn (May 25, 2012)

I think he finally woke up. They knew awhile ago that they were going to get canceled so they tried to wrap it all up and I think they did a damn fine job.


----------



## gifi4 (May 26, 2012)

Spoiler



Third reality or woken up? Damn fine ending, perhaps he merged the 2 realities, making a third with his son and wife? Lots of possibilities...



Also, people use spoilers, luckily I didn't enter the thread until after I saw the episode.


----------



## Icealote (May 26, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. Someone already spoiled it for me before I was able to watch the last episode =.=



Spoiler



On the IMDB forums I've read that its most likely a third reality as it never occurred to him until that other therapist mentioned it. There's still so many questions left unanswered. Oh well we will never know since now there going to be a shitload of crap reality tv taking over.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 9, 2013)

Close to a year and a half down the line and I've been looking for a show similar to what we experienced here. Any suggestions?


----------



## Icealote (Nov 2, 2013)

I'd doubt they'd make anything similar if Awake bombed and was cancelled. I hope there is! I like Awake's storyline concept.


----------

